# Benq Wireless Keyboard problem



## Bysler (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi, i have bought a wireless multimedia desktop companion (Benq IM230), keyboard and mouse. The mouse works well but the keyboard have some keys that don't work. When the keyboard is not connected or syncronized the receiver doesn't blink unless i move the mouse, but when is connected (keyboard) always blink even if i'm not pressing anything. Any suggestion?. Another thing is that is the second one, cause i return the first with the same issues thinking that it was defective.


----------



## DCIScouts (Jul 4, 2006)

Hmm..., see if you can find some newer drivers for the stuff, it could be a hardware/software conflict that needs some updating...


----------

